# Getting myself a birthday present



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Tomorrow is my birthday and I am going to get myself some plants for my tank  Im excited, Ive never had plants so I hope all goes well


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Plants are fun!

Benefits of plants:

Consume ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate from the water, improve water clarity and smell.
Consume fish waste (mulm) from the substrate.
VERY pretty.
Cause your fish to be happier (more natural environment).
Cause less need for filtering.

Drawbacks of plants:

None, unless you really like vacuuming your gravel that much


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Happy birthday,a day early!My husband is a Christmas baby,so his was today.Andy clue what type of plants you will be getting?I LOVE plants,the benefits are so worth it.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What kind of light do you have? I highly recommend java ferns, java moss and anubias as starter plants for lower light levels.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I ended up going today. I went to Petco.. and found they were kinda expensive! like $9 for a large plant and $5 for a smaller, so I think I will drive all the way over to petsmart next time. But I got a Java fern and got some anubias. I also got a Flora Sun light bulb for the tank. 

on a side note, I got some Diamond Blend activated carbon with ammonia fighting crystals by marineland. 2 questions about this.. whats a good way of rinsing/activating it? and How would I put this in the cotton floss of my Aqueon filter?? 

This is how I did it, did I do it wrong? I cut a slit in the old filter and removed the original carbon, and I then rinsed some of the diamond blend in a container and then added it to the old filter floss. Also how much should I add? TIA!!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

IMHO Petsmart especially the ones with the three tiered plant tank has much better live plants then petco. But some petsmart to not have that.


IMHO with plants the filter in use is much less of a concern. because the plants themselves are filtering the water and maintaining the tank.

my .02


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks, thats good to hear that the plants will over run the filter if anything happens


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I don't think you'll need the zeocarb if you have the plants.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Really? if the plants are sooo good do I even need the filter if I have a air bubble wand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Maybe not according to some....

Save the zeo-carb for when you have an unexpected ammonia spike or something like that. I think t's effectiveness is like carbon.....if you don't regularly replace it, it's useless.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

danilykins said:


> Really? if the plants are sooo good do I even need the filter if I have a air bubble wand?


Better then that even.

I simply start my tanks with plants and use no filter at all. also no mechanicals no air stone, and do no water changes. The plants totally maintain my tanks and fish live for years.


my .02


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

wow that is pretty awesome!!! do certain plants do certain things or do they all of them do the same jobs for the tank?

So cute, I have been watching the guppies all day with the plants and its almost like they play hide and go seek in them LOL I cant wait to add more plants, why did I wait so long again???


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL guppies are cute little buggers.I use a filter in my planted tank.mainly for the flow.My fish are blackwater fish from fast moving streams so they like it.They are also very pricey so i try to make sure they are pristine.i have a new tank awaiting them,and was half way thinking of doing beaslbob substrate,with my magnum 360 filter.

I get my plants mostly from others online,forums like this one,the planted tank and ultimatebettas.com.I like getting from individual people because i can ask the params the plants live in,whether they have snails,and know exactly what im getting.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats a great idea, I didn't think about that THX


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

danilykins said:


> wow that is pretty awesome!!! do certain plants do certain things or do they all of them do the same jobs for the tank?


Most plants do similiar things but that said and especially with aquarium plants some are much better adapted to aquatic life. Some are faster growing therefore will do better initial cycle actions, others are slower growing and take time to grow before consuming the same nutritents. Some plants sold in aquarium stores are actually house plants and just die underwater.


> So cute, I have been watching the guppies all day with the plants and its almost like they play hide and go seek in them LOL I cant wait to add more plants, why did I wait so long again???


I know I know. 

One of the advantages we (or at least I) don't mention too often is that live plants break up the space just like other aquarium decorations. So the territorial battles are much less. Plus the plants also provide food for new born fish.

my .02


----------



## mfgann (Oct 21, 2010)

I started into plants recently, and have found them to be nothing less than great. Fish love them, they keep the tank cleaner, and provide food for shrimp. All in all a very good deal. 

A couple of quick questions to help you out though: Someone asked, but I didn't see an answer, what kind of bulb (t5,t8,t12, etc) do you have and how many watts is it? Also how large is your tank? The biggest factor I've found so far in plants is having the right lighting, and enough of it. They grow much slower, or not at all if you limit the lighting.

Last, if you just have a plain gravel bottom, and don't plan on replacing it, I would recommend picking up some root tablet fertilizers. They're easy to add and will make sure the plants have something to eat.

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

> Last, if you just have a plain gravel bottom, and don't plan on replacing it, I would recommend picking up some root tablet fertilizers. They're easy to add and will make sure the plants have something to eat.


Whats the best kind of gravel or substrate is best for a tank with plants?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Aquarium stores and online retailers sell bags of plant-specific substrate, they are relatively pricey but brands like Eco-Complete, PC Select, Fluorite, and others are good for that.

Members of this forum advocate a mix of 1" of peat moss, 1" of play sand, and 1" of Eco-Complete or standard aquarium gravel as the "ideal" substrate for plants. Ideal because most of the materials can be bought inexpensively and easily at Home Depot (the peat moss and sand), and the peat moss helps regulate the alkalinity and hardness of the water. I have never tried it (sadly cannot keep adding tanks to my inventory or I would have tried it), so I cannot say with 100% confidence that it's the best, but all indications seem to say so.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm don't think you need root tabs for Java fern and anubias as their roots mostly stay above the substrate but most plants would like them


----------

